# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  مؤتمر التعليم المدعم بالتكنولوجيا الخميس المقبل

## الحوت

يستضيف فندق الماريوت بعمّان ,مؤتمر "التعليم المدعم بالتكنولوجيا، محفز للتغيير الايجابي"، الخاص بوسائل الإعلام والصحافة الأردنية,وذلك يوم الخميس المقبل الموافق '25 'تشرين الأول ,والمنبثق عن معهد ماساتشوسيتس للتكنولوجيا "mit" .




حيث سيركز المؤتمر في إجتماعة على ثلاثة مواضيع وهي كالتالي : التعاون العالمي بين الدول على التعليم الالكتروني، والوسائل والمصادر التعليمية المفتوحة، و التعليم المدعم بالتكنولوجيا، محفز للتغيير الايجابي.


ومن الجدير بالذكر أن معهد ماساتشوسيتس للتكنولوجيا "mit" ,من المعاهد المتألقة عالميا , ومهمتها الرئيسية هي التعليم , والبحث في التطبيقات العملية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا

----------

